# Sunday's Show and Tell  ...6/5/22



## jd56 (Jun 5, 2022)

Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there.
Wow...June already!

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## danfitz1 (Jun 5, 2022)

Mead I assume?


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 5, 2022)

Elgin


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 5, 2022)

Taiwanese Cruiser 7 from a yard sale by my house...


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)

danfitz1 said:


> Mead I assume?
> View attachment 1639784



Yes. Mead.


----------



## biggermustache (Jun 5, 2022)

Crusty goodness= frankenbike! Postwar DX + it has a klaxon on the handlebars and a working Columbia headlight.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 5, 2022)

about 40 bicycle related ads from the early 50s to mid 60s


----------



## biggermustache (Jun 5, 2022)

Forgot to put this one up last week. $45…whaaaat?!?


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 5, 2022)

Some rare lanterns from California and one from the Feebay that gives me a trio of 1931 Coooool!! My drug of choice. 😎😎😎








The Seafoam Kerosene being the most desirable. Happy Sunday!


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 5, 2022)

2 un related things first  a great little lantern and second  -some of the best  antique blacksmith work I have ever seen


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2022)

jd56 said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there.
> Wow...June already!
> 
> Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
> ...



You jumped the gun a bit JD! Father's Day isn't until the 19th. You scared me for a sec until I looked it up.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 5, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> You jumped the gun a bit JD! Father's Day isn't on until the 19th. You scared me for a sec until I looked it up.



Ditto!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 5, 2022)

I forgot, about 2 weeks ago I picked up this unpunched Kiss card display box cheap off eBay! 
When I was about 8,there was a little convenience store literally bordering my yard that I used to buy; Kiss ,Star Wars and Elvis cards (and others I cant think of Im sure ) with candy, soda and comics! I mean.. when you were 7-8 years old.. was there anything else other than your toys, bike and Saturday morning cartoons?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> You jumped the gun a bit JD! Father's Day isn't until the 19th. You scared me for a sec until I looked it up.



I think he does it to mess with us!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 5, 2022)

jd56 said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there.
> Wow...June already!



Man JD, I just texted my dad and Jennifer's dad happy Father's day!  Nice prank!


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 5, 2022)

jd56 said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there.
> Wow...June already!
> 
> Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
> ...



Its Fathers day? My kids dint even send me a card.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2022)

I was about to run out and grab some dicks and sliders for the Father's Day BBQ I somehow forgot all about!


----------



## Sven (Jun 5, 2022)

Nothing bought. I brought back some family heirlooms and other stuff from Mississippi thst my dad didn't want.
A Delta railroad latern



My grandfather's wheelbarrow



Wooden whiskey crates



Door knobs and locks



....and ome relative I believe might have acquired this this Swedish Nordic Cross flag ( without anyones permission) before coming to America.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 5, 2022)

jd56 said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there.
> Wow...June already!
> 
> Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
> ...



Oooops...next week is our day guys.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2022)

jd56 said:


> Oooops...next week is our day guys.



Check that calendar again JD! It's in 2 weeks!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 5, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> dicks and sliders



Please tell me you were meaning to say " dogs and sliders" hahahaha


----------



## jd56 (Jun 5, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> You jumped the gun a bit JD! Father's Day isn't until the 19th. You scared me for a sec until I looked it up.



I had to look it up too, cause my kids usually call me by my 2nd cup of coffee.  Man, was beginning to think my family was pissed at me again....wheeeeeew!😳


----------



## jd56 (Jun 5, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Check that calendar again JD! It's in 2 weeks!View attachment 1639973



Damn really!🤯


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 5, 2022)

jd56 said:


> Damn really!🤯



You have had it wrong again haha


----------



## Bazil4696 (Jun 5, 2022)

At least he got the day right. Not long ago JD posted show and tell on a Saturday...lol


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 5, 2022)

buck hughes said:


> Elgin
> 
> View attachment 1639785
> 
> View attachment 1639786



Nice 4 star Tom


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 5, 2022)

danfitz1 said:


> Mead I assume?
> View attachment 1639784



Nice to have the fender mount , usually that piece ends up staying on the fender when lights are removed


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 5, 2022)

jd56 said:


> Oooops...next week is our day guys.



Yes, if you are Nordic JD!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 5, 2022)

Some treasures were awaiting me upon my return.  A huge thanks to Catfish for the swag!   Always looking for unusual tribal fish traps, these two are from Micronesia.  The tank and controls were made by Rick Wolf for my Merkel motorwheel.  The Zenith carb is for parts to complete a T 3 1/2 model for one of the 1909 Pierce four engines.  Red grips are possibly for my Lindy.


----------



## morton (Jun 5, 2022)

Don't need this stuff but I can't stop myself.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 5, 2022)

A few freebies from Memorial Day. More gifts from friends! Klunker project parts.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 5, 2022)

Mother’s Day is the 1st  Sunday in may and Father’s Day is the 3rd Sunday in June 
I know this all to well , I was born on Fathers Day 06-17-1962  and mom would always combine my birthday with Father’s Day in one celebration to save money


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 5, 2022)

No bike stuff to share, but I did finally install this canvas tarp on my 1959 single cab. I purchased this tarp in Poland about five years ago and this is the first time that I installed it on my SC in preparation for the OCTO pre 67 Bus show yesterday.


----------



## TrustRust (Jun 5, 2022)

*Light week. .Just some various old motorcycle tidbits as usual..*


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 5, 2022)

bikesnbuses said:


> I forgot, about 2 weeks ago I picked up this unpunched Kiss card display box cheap off eBay!
> When I was about 8,there was a little convenience store literally bordering my yard that I used to buy; Kiss ,Star Wars and Elvis cards (and others I cant think of Im sure ) with candy, soda and comics! I mean.. when you were 7-8 years old.. was there anything else other than your toys, bike and Saturday morning cartoons?
> 
> View attachment 1639902



At 8 years old walking down 2 miles of these railroad tracks carrying a backpack  and 2 arm loads of soda bottles each with my 2 best friends to this country store then cash them in and sit out front and eat our junk and on most summer weekends watching the all the funny cars & Dragsters pull up in front to load up on supplies before heading in here. At 8 years old and Hot Wheels , Sizzlers and Tyco your favorite toys it didn’t get any better . Memories I’ll take to the grave.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 5, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> You jumped the gun a bit JD! Father's Day isn't until the 19th. You scared me for a sec until I looked it up.



Ditto 2


----------



## stoney (Jun 5, 2022)

Gas station pump island porcelain light and cool lighter fluid can


----------



## Nashman (Jun 5, 2022)

bikesnbuses said:


> I forgot, about 2 weeks ago I picked up this unpunched Kiss card display box cheap off eBay!
> When I was about 8,there was a little convenience store literally bordering my yard that I used to buy; Kiss ,Star Wars and Elvis cards (and others I cant think of Im sure ) with candy, soda and comics! I mean.. when you were 7-8 years old.. was there anything else other than your toys, bike and Saturday morning cartoons?
> 
> View attachment 1639902



Still nothing much else better than toys, bikes ( few other things/no cartoons) and waking up I guess?


----------



## Nashman (Jun 5, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I think he does it to mess with us!



it worked.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 5, 2022)

jd56 said:


> Oooops...next week is our day guys.



2 weeks? 19th here in Canada. I think we share that date?


----------



## Nashman (Jun 5, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Please tell me you were meaning to say " dogs and sliders" hahahaha



Hey, to each their own. "not that there is anything wrong with that"





__





						seinfled the outing you tube - Search Videos
					






					www.bing.com
				








__





						seinfled the outing you tube - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Nashman (Jun 5, 2022)

Another good haul. I bought some vintage tin cars from a pal in California ( small '67 silver corvette, 1961/3 cream SSS Caddy, '58 Mercury, '62 teal color Ford wagon to compliment the red and black one I have), a Dracula ( 1991 Universal Studios/made in Japan) wind up to round out the set of 5, a beauty of an all original Higgins Batwing horn/light combo from @mrg that I detailed out some and put it on my Delta stand, rigged up the ones I removed on some bars with a Wald Deco stem, and bought a Fender Acoustasonic guitar at our local shop.

If you have interest in guitars, Google it. This one is made in Mexico, but they are also made in the U.S.A. with a few more bells and whistles. A cool versatile fun unit, comes in different colors and styles. Mine is a Telecaster.

It looks like Dracula is more interested in the Ms Hula's rear end ( note hand placement) than her neck, but perhaps that's just foreplay before the bite? On close inspection, Ms. Hula may have already been bit? An artists slip of the brush painting the hair in 1950's Japan, stray lock of hair, or dried blood???Heh...heh...heh.....Spooky stuff...........


----------



## kunzog (Jun 5, 2022)

WWll fiber Bicycle Plate from Jamestown NY, cant be too many of these around


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 5, 2022)

Picked up this bike a few days ago...thought it was a 52, turns out its a 48 Schwinn D-37X to the best of my knowledge after some research.. but did have a 4 hour drive each way to get it !! It has a sweet Cadillac head badge!! I was gonna use it for parts, but it is too nice, so it's going up for sale !!


----------



## tryder (Jun 5, 2022)

Picked up this gem at the Marin Bicycle Museum Swapmeet yesterday.






Great to see more old bikes, parts and Cabers.
Thank you Tyler!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 5, 2022)

Picked these up for $20 at a local flea market. Now I just need to find a good frame to start this project!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 5, 2022)

This week received the 36 smooth motorbike tank and some Aerocycle flat fender braces I probably won’t be using for the moment! Had to throw the tank on the bike for a minute before Tom does his magic on it!


















Can’t believe I actually have a real original 36 majestic motorbike! Now for a maroon rear rack…..hint hint… 
Oh ya killer ride also! Happy Sunday y’all


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 5, 2022)

..
I guess I have a fed ish for saddles


----------



## Hastings (Jun 5, 2022)

Picked up this nice colson with my little girl last week. She called dibs.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 5, 2022)

Picked up some nice large cap Schwinn Bow Tie Peddels from @SoBayRon .  Slowly polishing them up when I get the urge to get bored. Haha! 

Thanks again Ron.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 5, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Picked up this nice colson with my little girl last week. She called dibs.
> 
> View attachment 1640380
> 
> View attachment 1640381



nice bike there !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The classic roll (Jun 5, 2022)

This week’s find 5 min from where I live. Also a day after Fitchburg Rides 9th annual bike show. Like it was meant to be rescued A Iver Johnson truss frame. This will be my 2nd truss frame bike and 3rd Iver in the collection. Haven’t pinpointed the date yet but my guess is 1912 or around teens. Because of snow flake chain ring and the serial number is only on the bottom bracket. Incorrect wheels but a solid start to rebuild.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 5, 2022)

Very Nice original condition .
130xxx ?  circa 1908


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 5, 2022)

tryder said:


> Picked up this gem at the Marin Bicycle Museum Swapmeet yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1640214
> 
> ...



My favorite badge And my Grandfather, my Father & my father’s older brother’s initials. My uncle Art flew a P-38 WWII,  my dad flew ammunition supply missions as part of a PBY- Catalina crew  WWII  &  Grandad barely  survived mustard gas In WWI or my entire family wouldn’t exist.


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)

The classic roll said:


> This week’s find 5 min from where I live. Also a day after Fitchburg Rides 9th annual bike show. Like it was meant to be rescued A Iver Johnson truss frame. This will be my 2nd truss frame bike and 3rd Iver in the collection. Haven’t pinpointed the date yet but my guess is 1912 or around teens. Because of snow flake chain ring and the serial number is only on the bottom bracket. Incorrect wheels but a solid start to rebuild. View attachment 1640433
> View attachment 1640434
> 
> View attachment 1640435
> ...



Beautiful


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2022)

rustystone2112 said:


> At 8 years old walking down 2 miles of these railroad tracks carrying a backpack  and 2 arm loads of soda bottles each with my 2 best friends to this country store then cash them in and sit out front and eat our junk and on most summer weekends watching the all the funny cars & Dragsters pull up in front to load up on supplies before heading in here. At 8 years old and Hot Wheels , Sizzlers and Tyco your favorite toys it didn’t get any better . Memories I’ll take to the grave.
> 
> View attachment 1640056
> 
> ...



RIP OCIR and all the other great places of our youth ( Carlsbad, Saddleback & Riverside raceway to name a few ), with all the VW events this week was just thinking about the original "Bug In" at the Orange county International Raceway! and speaking of VW shows found this 41 Elgin at the meet yesterday!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 5, 2022)

mrg said:


> RIP OCIR and all the other great places of our youth ( Carlsbad, Saddleback & Riverside raceway to name a few ), with all the VW events this week was just thinking about the original "Bug In" at the Orange county International Raceway! and speaking of VW shows found this 41 Elgin at the meet yesterday!View attachment 1640670View attachment 1640646
> View attachment 1640645



Here you go Mark OCIR Bug-In


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2022)

I was always partial to the Fox Hunts at OCIR.
Crazy good times!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 5, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I was always partial to the Fox Hunts at OCIR.
> Crazy good times!



We’re you there when they canceled the wet T- shirt contest and caused a riot , an INSANE ! Night I’ll never forget . So scared though we were going to get killed


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 5, 2022)

rustystone2112 said:


> We’re you there when they canceled the wet T- shirt contest and caused a riot , an INSANE ! Night I’ll never forget . So scared though we were going to get killed



Some time around 1981-82 pretty sure it was the last Fox-Hunt ever


----------



## The classic roll (Jun 5, 2022)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Very Nice original condition .
> 130xxx ?  circa 1908



130221 thanks for the info ivrjhnsn


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2022)

This should be it's own thread, I'll have to dig out some og pics I took at the Fox Hunts & Bug In's & the Jets!, Oh I got a jar of DIRT I filled from the last nite at Ascot!












For sale on Ebay now!


----------



## The classic roll (Jun 5, 2022)

catfish said:


> Beautiful



Thanks I was so pumped to find this bike. Good finds happen when you least expect it!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 5, 2022)

mrg said:


> This should be it's own thread, I'll have to dig out some og pics I took at the Fox Hunts & Bug In's & the Jets!, Oh I got a jar of DIRT I filled from the last nite at Ascot!View attachment 1640783
> 
> View attachment 1640784
> 
> View attachment 1640785View attachment 1640791For sale on Ebay now!View attachment 1640921


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2022)

Where Jamboree meets the 5, now all buildings as far as you can see!


----------



## Nashman (Jun 5, 2022)

rustystone2112 said:


> We’re you there when they canceled the wet T- shirt contest and caused a riot , an INSANE ! Night I’ll never forget . So scared though we were going to get killed



How could these little 'ol things cause a riot?


----------



## Nashman (Jun 5, 2022)

Ok, lets not get sidetracked ?



( is that  racing pun?)


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 5, 2022)

mrg said:


> Where Jamboree meets the 5, now all buildings as far as you can see! View attachment 1640963



Actually it was  between Sand Canyon ave & Barranca  along what is now Technology dr.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 5, 2022)

Nashman said:


> How could these little 'ol things cause a riot?View attachment 1641019



It was Not having them that caused it


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2022)

We use to get off a jamboree coming from LA, most of those streets didn't exist yet, just farms.


----------



## nick tures (Jun 6, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> I guess I have a fed ish for saddles



whats the story on the banana seat ?  any idea what its for ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 6, 2022)

mrg said:


> We use to get off a jamboree coming from LA, most of those streets didn't exist yet, just farms.



Jeeze Mark! How old ARE you?!?!?!😲


----------



## mrg (Jun 6, 2022)

I was a toddler running around the FOX hunt🤪


----------



## tacochris (Jun 6, 2022)

Not much to report...trying not to buy more until current ones are done.
....but i did manage to pick up the paint for my 52 Schwinn project. 
Navy Blue and Winter Grey

My own version or Cobalt and Grey two tone.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 13, 2022)

bikesnbuses said:


> I forgot, about 2 weeks ago I picked up this unpunched Kiss card display box cheap off eBay!
> When I was about 8,there was a little convenience store literally bordering my yard that I used to buy; Kiss ,Star Wars and Elvis cards (and others I cant think of Im sure ) with candy, soda and comics! I mean.. when you were 7-8 years old.. was there anything else other than your toys, bike and Saturday morning cartoons?
> 
> View attachment 1639902



When I was 7yo, I had a couple little girl friends and playing doctor or house was always lots of fun.. My best friend at the time had a go cart and we'd spend the day bombing around on that till the gas ran out.. Good times...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 13, 2022)

Nice Ellgin B


buck hughes said:


> Elgin
> 
> View attachment 1639785
> 
> View attachment 1639786



Nice Elgiin Buck... I just bought a mid 30's Elgin from my buddy Garland who completely restored to perfection.. Will be picking up next week ... Aways loved the bent post Elgins... Nice ride ... RideOn.... Razin....


----------

